

Why We Learn More From Our Successes Than Our Failures - ricaurte
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/07/090729121557.htm

======
ricaurte
If this holds for the vast majority of people, that most people don't learn
from their failures, then it should also hold that if you can learn from your
own failures you will be able to get a nice head-start on life.

It would then also be good to reflect and make sure one learns from each of
their failures instead of continuing on the worn and useless path.

